# Veterans Portrait Project



## zombiesniper (Jun 16, 2018)

I have been working for a while now setting up to begin to work with @tirediron on The Veterans Portrait Project.

I had a my first portrait shoot for the project.
Mr. Coish served for 33 years as both a Field Engineer and a Fire Fighter.
He served in many Canadian bases and ships as well as time in Germany.
Upon retiring from the military he remained working with the military helping train the next generation of Fire Fighters.

I've known him for about 10 years and is the kind of guy that'd give you the shirt off of his back. Truly the type of person you want to have as a mentor to the up and coming.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 16, 2018)

Such a worthy project, that you guys are involved in. I've tried to find an equivalent program here, but I'm not finding much other than an individual group out of SC, but they don't indicate any interest in volunteers.

The only negative I can see on your portrait is that it looks a tad underexposed.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 16, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> I have been working for a while now setting up to begin to work with @tirediron on The Veterans Portrait Project.
> 
> I had a my first portrait shoot for the project.
> Mr. Coish served for 33 years as both a Field Engineer and a Fire Fighter.
> ...


Great portrait, and I don't just mean technically. From what you write I think you've captured both who he is and what he is to you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 16, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Such a worthy project, that you guys are involved in. I've tried to find an equivalent program here, but I'm not finding much other than an individual group out of SC, but they don't indicate any interest in volunteers.
> 
> The only negative I can see on your portrait is that it looks a tad underexposed.


Thank you.

This is the print edit and yes it will look a bit under exposed. The lab I use tends to be a bit bright and this edit worked well.



otherprof said:


> Great portrait, and I don't just mean technically. From what you write I think you've captured both who he is and what he is to you.



Thank you.


----------



## pinecone81 (Jun 16, 2018)

Love it. I would love to photograph fellow vets, just wouldn't know where to begin. Probably the local VFW or some place like that. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 16, 2018)

I echo the words above about a great and worthy project. He looks like an interesting fellow, one you could spend some time talking to and listening to his stories.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 16, 2018)

pinecone81 said:


> Love it. I would love to photograph fellow vets, just wouldn't know where to begin. Probably the local VFW or some place like that.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thank you.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I echo the words above about a great and worthy project. He looks like an interesting fellow, one you could spend some time talking to and listening to his stories.


Thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice one...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2018)

Well done for a worthy cause.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 17, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one...


Thank you.



jcdeboever said:


> Well done for a worthy cause.


Thank you.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 17, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> This is the print edit and yes it will look a bit under exposed. The lab I use tends to be a bit bright and this edit worked well.



That makes sense. I tried out a new lab recently, and learned the hard way how they can "change" your vision with callous impunity. Again great project, and a great portrait of an interesting gentleman.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 17, 2018)

The project, the subject, the photographer- winners all!  Great work.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2018)

Outstanding!  You really nailed the lighting here!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 19, 2018)

A great project and even better shot.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 19, 2018)

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow. Thank you very much.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 29, 2018)

Instead of a new thread each time I'm going to just keep this one going........one to the next victim.

Next is MWO Decaux.

MWO Decaux has served in the regular and reserve force with the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) for over 30 years.

His time has seen him operate with many units in the Army and with the Royal Canadian Airforce in domestic and international operations.

MWO Decaux is the MWO CBRN Standards for the Canadian Forces Fire and CBRN Academy (CFFCA).

I have worked with MWO Decaux since he joined CFFCA in 2008 and he has always been an excellent mentor for younger NCO's. He never tires of ensuring that proper honours and traditions are passed on.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 29, 2018)

Hmm, I am definitely not a portrait photographer but I do have to say that you need to work on more "separation" when it comes to black on black ... I am reminded of how Yousuf Karsh worked with light ... I do like the frontal lighting, I just don't like how beret looks.

Hmm, or is this because you are adjusting for the printing as you mentioned before.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 29, 2018)

No, This one is as intended.

I wasn't worried about the Beret, but I think that's more personal taste.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 30, 2018)

Next is WO Donaldson.

WO Donaldson has served in the regular  force with the 1 and 3 PPCLI as well as the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) for over 20 years.

His time has seen him operate with many units in the Army in domestic and international operations in places such a Bosnia and Afghanistan.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2018)

You're really going to town Trev!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 30, 2018)

Trying to make a push before November.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Trying to make a push before November.


What happens in November?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 30, 2018)

I wanted to have something for our local Legion to use for advertising, like a flyer.
Still haven't worked out what it would look like.....why I haven't emailed you on it yet. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2018)

Gotcha!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2018)

excellent


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 2, 2018)

Next is LT (N) Taylor.

LT (N) Taylor has served in the regular force with the Royal Canadian Navy for over 12 years.

Her time has seen her operate with units in the Army aboard HMCS Vancouver. She is a Training Development Officer and is looking forward to ensuring that our Soldiers, Sailors, Air men and women receive the best training available.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2018)

Boy, your a VPP'ing machine!!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 12, 2018)

Our next image for The veteran's Portrait Project.

WO Labonté has served in the regular force with 12 RBC, The Armoured school, CSOR, The RCD, Queens York Rangers and CFFCA for over 30 years.

His time has seen him operate with many units in the Army in domestic and international operations.

Thank you for your service.




Labonte by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

He looks like one tough dude. Nicely done!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2018)

Our next image for The veteran's Portrait Project.
CWO Provost  has served in the regular force as a Firefighter with the Army, Navy and Airforce.  CWO Provost is the unit CWO for the Canadian Fire and CBRN Academy. He has enjoyed a career that has spanned more than 30 years.

Thank you for your service.




CWO Provost2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice!  You're just racking 'em up.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you.

I shoot when I can.


----------

